# .htaccess öffnen / downloaden



## micha (16. März 2003)

habe suchenfunktion mal genutzt, gegoogelt hab ich auch schon, aber ich finde keine hilfe:

daher seid ihr nun gefragt:

wie downloade ich mit wsFTP eine htaccess, respektive: wie ist der befehl im consolenfenster?

ich habe eine neue htaccess geuppt, aber etwas vergessen einzufügen.
nun will cih die alte nicht überschreiben aus angst, es könnte dabei etwas zerstört werden.

danke für die hilfe schonmal.


----------



## sam (16. März 2003)

was soll dabei bitte zerstört werden...
einfach überschreiben -> fertig
mach ich den ganzen tag


----------



## micha (16. März 2003)

wollte vorher wissen, was drinsteht 
nich dass ich da ne wichtige zeile drin hab, die ich dann suche.

habe es schon gelöst mit SMARTftp. damit kann man die .ht... anzeigen lassen.

@ mod: thread closeable


----------

